# BuffaloNiagra Reptile Expo



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Just wondering how many New Yorkers are going to the October 27 expo in buffalo New York. There will be a dart frog vendor from this board vending there... bkrantz. Check it out Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone...


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be going. Went to the Spring one as well, but was kind of disappointed. No darts, few lizards other than leopard geckos, just lots of boas. There is a facebook group for it I believe, and it looks like we should have a lot more diversity for the fall show. I hope so at least.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried looking it up and it doesn't look amazing. this year Ben krantz will be selling dart frogs. But I'll also be looking for ball pythons, any of them for sale?


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe so, but I wasn't looking for any snakes earlier this year, so I really didnt pay attention to any specifics.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Bill Still should be there w/ ball pythons for sale.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Bill.....?


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

also, there is an expo in corning this weekend, if you're willing to make that drive.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I've tried but,whenever we get there everyone's packin up


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

If you need it, the info for this weekend's show is as follows:

WNY Herpetological Society's Annual Fall Show
Sunday, September 22nd 9am-3pm 
VFW Leonard Post JR
2450 Walden Ave.
Cheektowaga, NY


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

There's also another one Saturday in Rochester focusing on vivarium herp and horticulture:


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I had no idea! I freakin missed em both! will someone keep this thread updated with shows in western New York? I ll keep it updated on the ones I know about(very little)


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Ill be there this weekend with another member on DB. Id love to see a good showing of visitors and vendors!


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be there this weekend too, I know of at least one vendor that will have darts and viv supplies and plants.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep Sunday. BuffaloNiagra reptile expo. Ben Krantz will be there with plants, cultures, and frogs! Sadly I will only have enough money for one pair of frogs
Mike
Also if anyone going wants to buy survival bracelets I can make them today-Friday and bring them to you at the show


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I know that it is late notice, but I'll be there today as well (to buy).


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

We should of met up!
Bought a baby day gecko and two( not sure of gender) blue and black auratus.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

May 5th it coming. Buffalo Niagra reptile expo. If your like me you better start saving now!


----------

